# Black Paint vs nickel plate vs ceramic



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Ok im probably gonna be ordering a kamikaze header for my spec-v, now i am wondering if having a black painted header would last long?

p.s. i live in houston


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

Most of the "high-heat" paints available these days are very good... I don't think you'd have a problem.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Get the Dupli-color ceramic paint. I painted my Pacesetter header with it and it look great.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Definatly, if you cant get it ceramic coated, the duplicolor paint with ceramic is the way to go. After it gets hot its first time ITS ON THERE. cool stuff.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Another suggestion if you decide to paint it is to bake it a little in the oven before installation. Helps to prevent that precious time, money, and paint from going up in smoke and burning off once the temp rises.


----------

